# Please help!!! (open mouth breathing??)



## Katana (May 30, 2015)

I have a Redfoot tortoise named Henri and I love the little guy to death! Im not 100% sure of its gender but im thinking its a female, and the age is unknown. I'm not sure if any of the information I just gave is important but I think she is sick! I'm not too sure as to how I should explain her symptoms but its worth a shot! She has started breathing out of her mouth which I know is a bad sign, her neck is doing this weird swelling thing? Its kinda like the bottom of a frogs neck when they croak but she is doing it all the time  When I was feeding her strawberries earlier today some snot bubbles or something came out of her nose! I cleaned it up and gave her a warm bath while gently scrubbing down her shell with a tooth brush (to sooth any itches) but I have no clue what to do! My parents are trying to tell me she is fine and its most likely normal but I know its not! She has never had anything like this happen before and I'm soon scared that im doing something wrong and she might pass away...I don't know how serious a nasal infection can be (if that's what she has?????) but i really want to help her! It doesn't look like she is in any pain but might be a little uncomfortable. I want to take her to the vet or something but there are no reptile experts in my town that I can bring her to. Please help me and my tortoise!!!!


----------



## christinaland128 (May 30, 2015)

We can definitely help you. Try to remain calm and go ahead and take a couple pics of your baby in bright indirect sunlight so we can get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## christinaland128 (May 30, 2015)

@tortadise can help.


----------



## pfara (May 30, 2015)

The "croaking" movement you see is normal and indicative of breathing. Usually when something strong smelling is nearby, their chin/throat area goes nuts.

The snot after feeding strawberries could just be a small piece of strawberry being blown out. Their faces get covered by food all the time and when it gets clogged up, they blow out of their nares to unclog them.

Like Christina mentions, take a picture so we can see if it might be serious. With the open mouthed breathing, are there wheezing sounds too? The only advice I can give at this point is to ensure safe, proper husbandry: 80+F temps in the enclosure, moist but not soggy environment, outdoor time for sun exposure, clean water and giving the tort some privacy.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2015)

What are your four temperatures and how are you maintaining them? What heating and lighting equipment?


----------



## dmmj (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like an RI, the open mouth breathing is the most concerning. Now is the tortoise constant open mouth breathing, or is it on and off? Was there mucus green or yellow, or was it clear?how is the appetite, any change? oh yes what are your temps, if you please.


----------



## Katana (Jun 15, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> We can definitely help you. Try to remain calm and go ahead and take a couple pics of your baby in bright indirect sunlight so we can get a better idea of what's going on.


Im sorry that i have yet to upload any pictures of her! \she is with my dad but im at my moms right now...Im trying to get some i promise!


----------



## Katana (Jun 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Sounds like an RI, the open mouth breathing is the most concerning. Now is the tortoise constant open mouth breathing, or is it on and off? Was there mucus green or yellow, or was it clear?how is the appetite, any change? oh yes what are your temps, if you please.


It was just white bubbles...like when you add bubble bath in with the tub (just not so much!) The open mouth breathing is on and off and I have 3 lights in her cage, one red for night, one yellowish for the day and another that i leave on all the time to help her shell stay nice and strong...sadly I dont know what the temperatures are because her thermometer recently broke but im trying to get her a new one and her cage is normally moist but not soggy...thanks for all the help everyone! Sorry that I dont have any picutres or videos of her yet but ill get them as soon as i can!


----------



## Katana (Jun 15, 2015)

Katana said:


> It was just white bubbles...like when you add bubble bath in with the tub (just not so much!) The open mouth breathing is on and off and I have 3 lights in her cage, one red for night, one yellowish for the day and another that i leave on all the time to help her shell stay nice and strong...sadly I dont know what the temperatures are because her thermometer recently broke but im trying to get her a new one and her cage is normally moist but not soggy...thanks for all the help everyone! Sorry that I dont have any picutres or videos of her yet but ill get them as soon as i can!





dmmj said:


> Sounds like an RI, the open mouth breathing is the most concerning. Now is the tortoise constant open mouth breathing, or is it on and off? Was there mucus green or yellow, or was it clear?how is the appetite, any change? oh yes what are your temps, if you please.


There was no mucus and her appetite is much the same!


----------

